
ข้อมูลคลินิกที่จำเป็น สามารถค้นหาออนไลน์ตลอด 24 ชั่วโมง ที่ Doctor.th.city - Morkeng
หากต้องการค้นหาหมายเลขโทรศัพท์ของคลินิกทั่วประเทศ Doctor.th.city ช่วยคุณได้
อัพเดทฐานข้อมูลคลินิก สถานพยาบาลทั่วประเทศ ที่ Doctor.th.city
======
bradknowles
This appears to be in some language I cannot read.

Can we get an English translation, at least for the subject line?

~~~
ksaj
Not sure if it is ad spam, but here's the text pa engelska:

You

If you want to search the phone numbers of clinics nationwide Doctor.th.city
helps you update the clinical database. Hospitals throughout the country at
Doctor.th.city

